# Who needs a bore sighter!



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Dumb luck story of the day. I went to the range to try out my CZ 452 that I had just mounted a Sightron 4.5-14x42 on. I did the poor man's bore sight at 50 yards by removing the bolt and sighting down the bore at the bullseye, and adjusting the scope accordingly to get on paper.

Well, I fired my first shot and couldn't find the hole. Darn, better move closer than 50 yards. I looked again, this time through the spotter. Well I'll be darned if I didn't put it dead center on the X. No adjustment necessary. Sighting in completed after one shot. Just a crazy fluke!

Hope you enjoyed my story.

By the way, the CZ is deadly accurate. I am very pleased.

RC


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I usually just use the "Force." Yoda taught me back in the day. 8)


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Why can't I ever have that luck???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good Morning Robert,

Although I have a laser boresight now I still have a bright yellow golf ball on a post at 50 yards from my garage. If I put my rifle in my outers predator rest and clamp it the bore sight process is just as accurate as my laser boresight. However the old eyes are not what the once were. I have always been happy to be on a 8X11 inch paper at 100 yards with my first shot. I see the lot next door is for sale, so I may make a new neighbor nervous with this practice.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do the same thing except I look at a rock across the valley. Works great for the side to side and I then only have to worry about the up and down.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Yup, been doing it that way for years. Never got that lucky, but still good enough.


----------

